
Samsung set to remove headphone jack on Galaxy S8 - walterbell
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/12/07/samsung-set-remove-headphone-jack-galaxy-s8/
======
douche
Dumb. Thanks, Apple, your trendsetting has caught on, and ruined things for
the rest of us.

I'll never be convinced that removing a well-established standard, especially
for something as prosaic as consumer headphones, is "the future". Well, maybe
it is, but it's a stupid future.

